# Made me a target



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

Like most everyone else we had a huge pile of plastic grocery bags stuffed in a corner. I could have recycled them but the "what can I use those for" in me came up with a brilliant idea...use the bags for a target!

I stuffed a gunny sack full of the plastic bags and it works great. You've got to make sure you stuff them in there really tight to get it dense enough to stop the arrows. The best part is it was completely free.

I can get pics if anyone really wants to see the target.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well yeah!! Lets see it!! Are you just shooting practice tips? That crazy you can get it to not pass through.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been using one like that I made with a roll of the heavy duty plastic you see covering windows or used as a "drop Cloth" when you are painting, stuffed into a plastic gunny sack, works like a champ and like you said it was free. You can go to furniture wharehouses or stores that recieve large frieght and they will give you the plastic sheeting to haul off this stuff works great and like you said it is free, and that stuff is heavy dut, just wad it up and staple the top shut and start shooting!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

i hand make everything...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're such an ass. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You're such an ass. :mrgreen:


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

+2


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

+3 :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

+4 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+5 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Counted all the fingers on my left hand and I got 5, so one more on the right hand would be 6?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

+7 :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> i hand make everything...


Even your broadheads? :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":t30sbpjg]i hand make everything...


Even your broadheads? :roll: :mrgreen:[/quote:t30sbpjg]

i hand make everything...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="Anaconda Pintler":hzne4x2h][quote="idiot with a bow":hzne4x2h]i hand make everything...


Even your broadheads? :roll: :mrgreen:[/quote:hzne4x2h]

i hand make everything...[/quote:hzne4x2h]

That is cool idiot, cuz I make most of my gear as well from my arrows to my bows that is neat that we have so much in common doesn't it feel like you have really accomplished something when you take a critter with something that you handmade? Rather that using one of those machines (compound bow) that have all the gadgetry that can and do have things go wrong with them all the time, and worrying about whether or not your mechanical heads will fail or not , sheesh me to the simpler the better for me to idiot, I am glad we have so much in common! 
:wink: :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree wrote to idiot:


> You're such an ass. :mrgreen:


hilari-ASS. That's just the thing. No one gets me. I think the only thing I have really hand made is the wrist strap for my thumb release. And all I did was get a piece of small bungee and loop it through the holes. I am always amazed at the folks that make their own fly rods, or the tex's of the world that fashion their own arrows, and then use their hand made stuff more efficiently then my millions of dollars worth of boat anchors and boat anchor accessories. Since this causes me deep feelings of inadequacy, I am left with no choice but to be sarcastic, which is just another form of self deprecation, or in other words just an attempt to make folks laugh. This all started in the fly fishing forum if anyone would like to put my joke into context. I think tree got it..


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

idiot trust me I am as sarcastic as they come just ask Tex, I got it but was just playing it up buddy...........................................but I cannot help to think this was not poking fun at the selfbow video thread I made! :?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> idiot trust me I am as sarcastic as they come just ask Tex, I got it but was just playing it up buddy..........................................*.but I cannot help to think this was not poking fun at the selfbow video thread I made! :?*


Trust me... I'm not that creative....


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> i hand make everything...


Then why did you ask me to build you a rod? Btw, it's ready to fish whenever you're ready to pick it up.

I'm not building a target for you also.

I'll get pictures of the target up when I get the chance.


----------



## wixxman (Jul 23, 2008)

Something else that works as good or better is the strecth wrap they use to secure loads on paletts. I have made several targets out of it and had them last for a couple of years. A burlap bag, large feed sack works best. A little dumpster diving around an industrial park, if you do not work for a company that does shiping and receiving, you can get more than enough in a few minutes. They do not work well for broad heads, they catch and cut up the burlap real fast. wixxman


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I failed math what are we "up " to with all this handy work?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

We're at a big +8!

I got to thinking about all of this and have decided to start hand making the animals I will hunt. Think about how rewarding it will be to use my 100% home made compound bow with drop away rest and pendulum sight, to kill a perfectly handcrafted 160 class buck.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bid 8 do we hear 9,...................actually I just wanted to be the 22nd post on this thread!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> I'll bid 8 do we hear 9,...................actually I just wanted to be the 22nd post on this thread!


Technically, are you the 23rd post??? :mrgreen:


----------

